# Getting VZW to move my update up 2 weeks



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

What's the best tactic to get VZW to move my upgrade up 2 weeks or so? I'm trying to get on LTE before tiered. My X is kinda falling apart. I was just gonna call them and see what they can do for me. Any other ideas? Or sure way of getting it done?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

Threaten to go to Sprint.. lol VZW is high on trying to keep retention..


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Talked to my bro, he's a VZW sales rep in SC. He said he can only do it about a week before.


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

i got mine uhmmmm, 15 months in advance







I bought like 4 phones so they just gave it to me. I would say threaten to switch. If they say they cant, tell them you want your account closed and you would like to terminate all service with them immediately. or play the "loyal customer" card


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

IRONMatt said:


> i got mine uhmmmm, 15 months in advance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, loyal customer card has worked for me on some things in the past...


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

airforcegeek said:


> yeah, loyal customer card has worked for me on some things in the past...


he speaks from the grave :\


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> he speaks from the grave :\


I've tried writing multiple tweets to you today. @ThatAirForceGuy . Long Story short.. i killed @airforcegeek.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

airforcegeek said:


> I've tried writing multiple tweets to you today. @ThatAirForceGuy . Long Story short.. i killed @airforcegeek.


im sorry truck got hit and phone died just now able to get on


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

wait your THAT airforceguy? THAT one? lol


----------

